# Can you still de flea a pregnant bitch



## trinamoore (May 9, 2013)

Can you still deflea a pregnant bitch


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

I wouldn't dream of putting chemicals on a pregnant bitch, even though some of the flea products say they are safe. I don't worm during pregnancy either, just before mating and then two weeks-ish after whelping.

I have never had fleas here (use Frontline on those I have no plans of breeding) but if a pregnant bitch had fleas, I would get advice from the Vet.

I think I'd be tempted to get a flea comb and comb her over the bath for a week or two; chemicals would not be an option for me. I would also hoover the house non-stop to remove flea eggs as much as possible.


----------



## Sarah88 (Aug 8, 2013)

Yes you can u can only use frontline and your vet will tell you what's right for her. X


----------



## trinamoore (May 9, 2013)

She on advocate but I have just had her mated and due her flea treatment and I am not going to treat her just wanted to be safe


----------



## trinamoore (May 9, 2013)

And I never said she had fleas I only wanted to know if was safe to de flea a pregnant bitch my dogs and cats are all on advocate


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Personally if I plan to mate any of my bitches I always make sure they are flead and wormed up to date.


----------



## trinamoore (May 9, 2013)

She is up to date I belong to a scheme at my vets that I pay monthly and you get your dog wormed fleaed and all her vac she had all her health checks done and saw the vet to be checked over before she was mated but he forgot to say about her flea teatment


----------



## dogkrazy (Aug 5, 2013)

Personally I wouldn't but then I never use flea treatments on my dogs anyway.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

trinamoore said:


> And I never said she had fleas I only wanted to know if was safe to de flea a pregnant bitch my dogs and cats are all on advocate


You didnt say she didnt have fleas either. Tried to give a comprehensive answer to a one liner.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

trinamoore said:


> And I never said she had fleas I only wanted to know if was safe to de flea a pregnant bitch my dogs and cats are all on advocate


How can you deflea a dog who doesn't have fleas?


----------

